# South of the border fun and trophies



## rnelson5 (Feb 8, 2017)




----------



## labsnducks (Feb 8, 2017)

Great job!


----------



## BigSwole (Feb 8, 2017)

Where is that at?


----------



## king killer delete (Feb 8, 2017)

Nice birds


----------



## DRBugman85 (Feb 8, 2017)

Fantastic hunting trip.Now that's whacked and Stacked.


----------



## rnelson5 (Feb 9, 2017)

BigSwole said:


> Where is that at?



West coast of Mexico


----------



## flatsmaster (Feb 9, 2017)

Looks like fun .... Glad u had a successful trip !!!


----------



## billy336 (Feb 9, 2017)

How many pesos are teal tags down there?


----------



## mattech (Feb 9, 2017)

Looks like a great trip


----------



## MudDucker (Feb 9, 2017)

Dadgumit, these pictures ARE NOT helping my withdrawals symptoms!


----------



## Mr Warren (Feb 10, 2017)

Read about the great shooting down there many years ago - and always wanted to go, but for one reason or another - never got around to it. Glad you folks got to do it and thanks for sharing the pics. What a shoot!!!


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 10, 2017)

Shazam
That a pile of ducks


----------



## QuackAddict (Feb 10, 2017)

Man that looks like an incredible trip!  Love the pic with all the hulls and ducks floating!


----------



## rnelson5 (Feb 11, 2017)

billy336 said:


> How many pesos are teal tags down there?



Well pesos are at an all time low so I was able to afford a few extra


----------



## rnelson5 (Feb 11, 2017)

It was a trip to remember and great for the wife as well.


----------



## injun joe (Feb 11, 2017)

Patos!


----------



## rnelson5 (Feb 11, 2017)

injun joe said:


> Patos!



Si!!!! Mucho Patos


----------



## The Fever (Feb 11, 2017)

Are the limits greater there?


----------



## rnelson5 (Feb 12, 2017)

The Fever said:


> Are the limits greater there?



Oh ya


----------



## mizzippi jb (Feb 12, 2017)

Looks like fun.  Were you able to get any back to the states to have mounted?


----------



## rnelson5 (Feb 12, 2017)

mizzippi jb said:


> Looks like fun.  Were you able to get any back to the states to have mounted?



Yes the outfit filled out all the proper paper work and tags and froze them for me. I bought a soft sided cooler and brought 7 back as my carry on.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Feb 12, 2017)

rnelson5 said:


> Yes the outfit filled out all the proper paper work and tags and froze them for me. I bought a soft sided cooler and brought 7 back as my carry on.



Awesome! That makes it even better


----------



## rnelson5 (Feb 12, 2017)

mizzippi jb said:


> Awesome! That makes it even better



Ya the operation is American owned and has been in business for 18 years. The head guide has been with them from the beginning and so has the lady who takes care of all of the red tape paperwork. She speaks good English as well which is a HUGE bonus when dealing with folks down there. There were a couple of groups there that have been going for 10-15 years. My wife and I enjoyed it so much we will probably be back next February.


----------



## QuackAddict (Feb 12, 2017)

rnelson5 said:


> Ya the operation is American owned and has been in business for 18 years. The head guide has been with them from the beginning and so has the lady who takes care of all of the red tape paperwork. She speaks good English as well which is a HUGE bonus when dealing with folks down there. There were a couple of groups there that have been going for 10-15 years. My wife and I enjoyed it so much we will probably be back next February.



That sounds like the start of a great family tradition!  Good job!


----------



## Flaustin1 (Feb 12, 2017)

You've had a banner year RNelson.  Canada, Mexico, and a black duck I hear.


----------



## dfhooked (Feb 12, 2017)

Si senor the smasher o beaks   Thanks for the texts it fueled the fire for next year.


----------



## rnelson5 (Feb 13, 2017)

Flaustin1 said:


> You've had a banner year RNelson.  Canada, Mexico, and a black duck I hear.



It has been a good one for sure. We did kill a black here in GA, but a couple of us pulled the trigger on it. Atleast I got to see one in the decoys and took part in it going down. It will be hard for me to top this year.


----------



## rnelson5 (Feb 13, 2017)

dfhooked said:


> Si senor the smasher o beaks   Thanks for the texts it fueled the fire for next year.



You should go. You won't regret it one bit!


----------



## cmcackattack (Feb 13, 2017)

What's the name of the outfitter?


----------



## rnelson5 (Feb 13, 2017)

Mazatlan wingshooting club


----------

